# Swing Buch auf Deutsch



## algorismi (11. Nov 2009)

Hallo Leute,

kann jemand ein gutes Buch empfehlen, am besten in deutscher Sprache, welches sich hauptsächlich nur mit Swing beschäftigt?



Gruß
Algorismi


----------



## algorismi (15. Nov 2009)

Kann denn Niemand ein Buch in diese Richtung empfehlen?


----------



## Arbon (15. Nov 2009)

Ein richtiges Buch speziell zu Swing ist mir nicht bekannt, allerdings könnten dir diese Links weiterhelfen:

Das Swing-Tutorial von Sun, deckt ziemlich alles ab, ist aber in englischer Sprache:
Trail: Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing (The Java™ Tutorials)

In der Java-Insel gibt es ebenfalls ein Kapitel zu Swing, auf deutsch. Reicht meiner Meinung nach auch um das Erstellen von Oberflächen zu lernen:
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 16 Grafische Oberflächen mit Swing

In vielen weiteren allgemeinen Java-Büchern wird Swing bestimmt auch behandelt, allerdings denke ich dass dann nicht wirklich mehr, sondern eher weniger behandelt wird also in den beiden Büchern bzw. Tutorials von oben.


----------



## MQue (2. Mrz 2010)

Filthy Rich Client ist ein sehr gutes Buch über Swing.


----------



## Landei (2. Mrz 2010)

MQue hat gesagt.:


> Filthy Rich Client ist ein sehr gutes Buch über Swing.



Ähm, ein deutliches "jein". Filthy Rich Clients ist ein sehr gutes Buch über alle Aspekte von Swing, die man kennen muss, um so richtig coole Anwendungen zu schreiben, dass einem die Kinnlade auf die Tischplatte knallt. Dabei werden aber viele Swing-Grundlagen bereits vorausgesetzt, also definitiv kein Einsteigerbuch.


----------



## MQue (3. Mrz 2010)

OK, ich find die Beispiele dazu aber trotzdem ziemlich verständlich aber du hast schon recht, es ist kein EinsteigerBuch,

Vielleicht hilft das weiter:

Professional Swing: Threading


----------



## homer65 (3. Mrz 2010)

Ich habe: ISBN 3-8272-9590-4
Das ist von David M. Geary und heißt: graphic JAVA Die JFC beherrschen (Swing)
Finde ich persönlich ganz gut.


----------



## aze (4. Mrz 2010)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe: ISBN 3-8272-9590-4
> Das ist von David M. Geary und heißt: graphic JAVA Die JFC beherrschen (Swing)
> Finde ich persönlich ganz gut.



Das Buch ist auch mein Favorit.


----------

